# Implications of Running HD 6870 on CX400



## nbaztec (May 24, 2011)

The title says all. Plus since CX400 lacks a PCI-E connector, I'd require a Molex-to-PCIe connector.

Suggestions welcome.


----------



## ico (May 25, 2011)

You would be pretty much on the edge.


----------



## topgear (May 25, 2011)

You'd require 2x Molex-to-PCIe connector and you'll get them with the gfx card for sure 

BTW, what gfx card you're getting I mean brand name ??


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 25, 2011)

does the 12v rail have enough amperage?


----------



## topgear (May 26, 2011)

CX400 should handle his rig if he don't OC his cpu and gpu.


----------



## desiibond (May 26, 2011)

No. No. and No. 

HD6870 takes around 220W on load and 1055T has a TDP of 125W. So, if the system goes on full load, there will be just around 50-75W for other components, which would be too less and could kill the PSU on long run (even if it is Corsair). So, get 500W PSU atleast.


----------



## Skud (May 26, 2011)

^^Or get a 6850.


----------



## MegaMind (May 26, 2011)

CX400 comes wit 1 PCI-E connector..


----------



## topgear (May 27, 2011)

desiibond said:


> No. No. and No.
> 
> HD6870 takes around 220W on load and 1055T has a TDP of 125W. So, if the system goes on full load, there will be just around 50-75W for other components, which would be too less and could kill the PSU on long run (even if it is Corsair). So, get 500W PSU atleast.



HD6870 can consume around ~ 138 Watts under load
Gigabyte Radeon HD 6870 review

AMD Phenom II X6 1055T has a 95W TDP version :
HEXUS.net - Review :: AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 95W CPU review : Page - 1/7

Now read this ( from guru3d ) :



> *Power consumption*
> 
> *Our test system is based on a power hungry Core i7 965 / X58 based. This setup is overclocked to 3.75 GHz. Next to that we have energy saving functions disabled for this motherboard and processor (to ensure consistent benchmark results). On average we are using roughly 50 to 100 Watts more than a standard PC due to higher CPU clock settings, water-cooling, additional cold cathode lights etc.*
> 
> ...



Here's andtech guys test system specs ( core i7 920 Oced at 3.33 Ghz ) :
AnandTech - AMDâ€™s Radeon HD 6870 & 6850: Renewing Competition in the Mid-Range Market

and the power consumption result while running a game :
*images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph3987/33245.png

image coutesy of anadtech.com

Source : AnandTech - AMDâ€™s Radeon HD 6870 & 6850: Renewing Competition in the Mid-Range Market

So Cx400W should handle OP's rig safely if he don't OC his CPU or GPU


----------



## Skud (May 27, 2011)

Nicely summed up TG.


----------



## desiibond (May 27, 2011)

topgear said:


> HD6870 can consume around ~ 138 Watts under load
> 
> 
> Now read this ( from guru3d ) :
> ...



ah. Looks good. Thanks for correcting me.


----------



## mitraark (May 27, 2011)

What is the TDP of i5 760 [ No Overclocking , Never.]? Can i upgrade to a 6870 [ or even a 6850 ] with the CX400 ?


----------



## Skud (May 27, 2011)

Your CPU's max TDP is 95W, max turbo frequency is 3.33 GHz, the frequency at which Anandtech's i7 920 is running, which in turn is a 130W chip. So based on the information given by topgear, you can safely put a 6870 provided you don't OC.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 27, 2011)

mitraak said:
			
		

> Can i upgrade to a 6870 [ or even a 6850 ] with the CX400 ?


 You can but its gonna be borderline.

Better get Corsair VX450


----------



## topgear (May 28, 2011)

@ *Skud* and *desibond* - thanks guys  

@ *Skud* and *thetechfreak* - core i5 760 @ stock load power consumption is aound 40-50W less than a core i7 9xx cpu at 3.33 Ghz.

@ *mitraark* - if you don't OC ( cpu and GPU ) cx400 should handle a i5 760+HD6870 just fine.

*images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph4083/35052.png

OMG! i5 760 even less power than a i5 750 !!!

*images.anandtech.com/graphs/sandybridgepreview_082710002107/24416.png

pics courtesy of anandtech.com

Source 1

Source 2

SNow if we take the guru3d's rig and power consumption as example mitraark rig should consume around ~275-280W and CX400 can deliver 336W on it's +12V rail which is just fine


----------

